
Why we tolerate Facebook, but despise Google - chrismealy
http://notes.kateva.org/2012/04/why-we-tolerate-facebook-but-despise.html
======
evilbit
Didn't you get the memo? Hating on Google is the new "Micro$oft"...

~~~
thornofmight
Same with Apple. I'm starting to get the impression that animosity towards
companies actually have nothing to do with the company at all.

~~~
evilbit
Not just companies, politics too. For example, many people were swooning over
Obama as The One and soon found out that he's in fact a mere mortal with
virtues and flaws like the rest of us. Then they turn against him because "he
let them down", as if he could've ever lived up to their unreasonable , super-
human expectations. The reality, of course, is that the world is a messy place
and we all do some really good things, and some really bad things, and a whole
bunch of mediocre things. Microsoft makes a seamless office suite &
email+calendar solution, Apple makes some really good hardware that leverages
airtight software integration, and Google makes Web that much more tolerable
to use. Thinking that any of them is Perfection Incarnate - or Beelzebub
himself, on the other end of the spectrum - is infantile and
counterproductive.

------
thornofmight
Does he actually list any reasons for his "hatred" of Google?

